# Sponsoring a band.



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

I got an email today from a band in LA. They're doing a tour in the NY area. Shooting a video, photo shoots etc. They asked for a sponsor for some shirts, so I'm giving each band member 2 shirts. I hope this ends up getting my shirts a bit of press/exposure. 

The band seems very nice, and willing to send "lots of photos" and promote the brand. We'll see how it works out. It could be a mutually beneficial relationship...

Anyone else do this type of promotion?


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

I did this a little with stickers and drumhead graphics. All before I started doing shirts and such. Didnt really come to much for me though. Hope yours works out, keep us up on how its going.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

I get emails like that every now and then. I cant hit the delete button quick enough. These small bands are just looking for free clothes.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Ah well, We'll see what happens. Nothing ventured, nothing gained, right?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Yeah, it's kind of tricky. On the one hand I completely agree with Jon that most (if not all) of these bands are just scabs looking for free stuff. On the other hand, it's not an expensive investment and you never know which of these losers will turn out to be unexpectedly successful (and as you said, nothing ventured, nothing gained).

All in all you're probably better hitting delete and moving on, but it's a gamble and you never know when it might pay off.

You might be better off seeking out bands and making them an offer, rather than waiting to see who comes to you though. That way if it doesn't pay off, at least you know you gave some shirts to a band you like.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a friend who tours with the first "American Idol" I'm going to be sending her a bunch of Tees. We'll see how that goes. too I guess.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, you're probably better off finding a band of your own than just sending some shirts to people that email you.

I mentioned in a thread before about a comedian that I have a deal with that performs at comedy clubs and will be on BET around the first of the year.

I also have a guy at my day job that has a record label on the side with some VERY promising artists who also have connections to some established artists.

We are working on a deal for me to sponsor 1 or 2 of his main artists.

I would say get everything in writing. You don't want to just be giving someone free clothes, only to find out that they aren't even wearing them when they are on stage, or in a video.

A contract here is a must. There is consideration on both sides (what you need to have in a contract). You are getting publicity for your shirts and paying for it, WITH your shirts. Obviously, they are getting shirts, but they are not free! They are paying for the shirts by wearing them!

Hope it works out!


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

great topic, I should have started it. I get a lot of inquiries about sponsoring bands and teams on myspace. I am nowehere near being able to help at this point but I'd love to try, especially with bands in LA/Orange County, where I could actually come to the gig and see what kind of crowd they get, are they my target audience etc.

If anyone had successful experience with sponsoring bands, please share it here, thanks.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> A contract here is a must. There is consideration on both sides (what you need to have in a contract). You are getting publicity for your shirts and paying for it, WITH your shirts.


It's hard to know just what you should be getting in return though - shirts aren't worth much after all. And while in general contracts are a good idea, I'd feel like an idiot if the contract basically amounted to "for every one free shirt you are given you will wear the shirt at one live performance"... it hardly seems worth the effort of writing it up (and if they breach it... are you going to sue? ).

This whole "sponsorship" thing has always bothered me a little - to me sponsorship involves more than giving someone a few clothes they don't _really_ need. There's nothing wrong with doing that, and it can be mutually beneficial, it just seems a bit inaccurate when a company then sells up the fact that they are "sponsoring" X, Y and Z.

To me sponsorship might be something more along the lines of buying the guitarist that new guitar he's been needing, or covering all of the band's logo needs (drumheads, a big banner, etc.), etc. Obviously you'd expect more in return for that than if you were to just give away a few shirts (and the contract starts to become increasingly important), but I guess I just find the whole thing a little odd.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't look at it as sponsorship. I view it as providing a wardrobe.

I have more than t-shirts available, and am willing to give the artists/comedian any one of my items to wear at live events.

In my case a contract is extremely important to me. The comedian that I am providing clothing for is going to be on a national television show on at least 3 occasions.

This can prove to be very valuable for me. If he decided that he just didn't feel like wearing my stuff for those appearances, without a contract, I'm just sitting holding my shirts, hats, jerseys, hoodies, etc looking stupid!

In addition to his national television appearances he performs in different states on the weekends, and I have sold shirts to people in Atlanta, Memphis, Miami just for starters because he is wearing my stuff, and mentions it on stage.

As far as a band/artist goes. The artists that I will be providing clothing for, may be wearing it for their video. Again, this could prove to be extremely lucrative for me. So a contract would be the only way to inforce such an agreement or seek recourse if they were to not wear my stuff.


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> In my case a contract is extremely important to me. The comedian that I am providing clothing for is going to be on a national television show on at least 3 occasions.


well so I see what you get from this - hopefully, a lot of exposure. Now, what does your comediand, and the band, get from you in return?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

For the moment, clothing they don't have to purchase.

I might add that after the event they keep the clothing, and they get NEW clothing for each event. This way they don't have to worry about getting the clothes cleaned or pressed.

This gets to be clothing that is worth a lot of money.

My jerseys sell for over $100 and the comedian really loves jerseys.

Also, I provide some designs/color schemes that are only available to him. To cater to the colors he likes to wear. 

All of which is very expensive for me.

I have an agreement with the comedian for 1 year, and stock in my corporation.

If the exposure that I gain from him wearing my clothing makes the company money, he will reap the benefits also, because he has ownership in the company.


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> For the moment, clothing they don't have to purchase.
> 
> I have an agreement with the comedian for 1 year, and stock in my corporation.
> 
> If the exposure that I gain from him wearing my clothing makes the company money, he will reap the benefits also, because he has ownership in the company.


Are you a public company? Where are you listed? OTC BB, Pinksheets?


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> My jerseys sell for over $100 and the comedian really loves jerseys


well yeah, that's better then a free $15 tshirt. Do you have your brand name pretty prominent on your clothing?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Right now I'm a privately held corporation.

Yes, the name of the clothing line is very prominent on most of the clothing.

So far in local clubs he has also mentioned the name of my clothing line and what it is about in his appearances. I don't know if he'll be able to do that on the BET comedy show or not.

Also, I would like to add, it's not like I twisted his arm to agree to wear my stuff. It was actually his idea. He passed by my desk one day at work (I work in the medical insurance industry), and liked the shirts that I had on my desk, and wanted to know if he could wear it on stage.

Initially he was going to pay for the items that he wore, and I didn't want him to pay for it, if he was going to give me such great exposure.

Here's the thread where I talk about it in more detail:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4718


----------



## boogex (Aug 25, 2006)

Dont do it! Of course a "no-named" band is asking you to sponcer shirts,they are asking for "Free Stuff" from who ever gives.My advice to you,get a contract with the band for their free shirts,saying if you offer free merchandice,that you have exclusive rights on all their shirt printing for 5 years.If they become famous,YOU WILL BE RICH!
Look online for "Do-itYourself" legal contracts if you do not know the law.Im sure there is a contract that will fit your needs.
Never give away anything FREE!If you do,always have the "Fine Print"at the bottom to help you in the future..lol.
Be sure to list their record label too,not just the band and/or one person of the group/band.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I have an agreement with the comedian for 1 year, and stock in my corporation.


I was sitting here thinking "Yes, but what's in it for _him_" until I got to this bit 

Now _that_ explains the need for a contract. You're actually giving him quite a lot, so it is important that he keeps up his end of the bargain.

I think that even when we're talking $100 jerseys, custom colourways, etc. it's still not a big deal though. Yes the company providing that stuff should get something in return, but keeping it in perspective they're not giving much away. 1% of your company is an entirely different matter 

When I complained about people using the word "sponsorship" I was definitely talking in general and not about anyone specific. I think it still applies in general - people expect too much for what amounts to a very small gift. Even if you fit out a five piece with a t-shirt each... that costs $15-50. It's not exactly a huge investment, and people really need to keep that in perspective.

If you're handing out 1% in shares you've got room to be demanding, but a few t-shirts doesn't buy you diddly squat.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Solmu said:


> I was sitting here thinking "Yes, but what's in it for _him_" until I got to this bit
> 
> Now _that_ explains the need for a contract. You're actually giving him quite a lot, so it is important that he keeps up his end of the bargain.


Yes, this is true. Even though he really didn't want anything in return, or even want free clothes. He just believed in the concept and wanted to contribute to my success, and thought that the exposure that he gets would be a great way for me to get some exposure as well.

He's a great guy, and had no motives for himself. As I said, he wanted to purchase the items.


Solmu said:


> When I complained about people using the word "sponsorship" I was definitely talking in general and not about anyone specific. I think it still applies in general - people expect too much for what amounts to a very small gift. Even if you fit out a five piece with a t-shirt each... that costs $15-50. It's not exactly a huge investment, and people really need to keep that in perspective.


I didn't take it as you referring to anyone specifically, or me in particular. I agree with you completely!


I think Kent should go for it. Especially since even if they renig on their part of the deal, you are only out a few shirts, as Lewis said. But if they keep up their end of the deal, it could be a great thing for you.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't see it as a really big deal. I thought I'd give it a shot, and see if they send me some photos of them wearing the shirts. (Like they said). They have 4 band members. I gave them 8 shirts. No biggie. 

My site has only been up for a week. I am giving them the benefit of the doubt, AND I like their music. Like I said before, "nothing ventured..."

Avril Lavigne was on some award show wearing a "Napanee, Ontario Home Hardware" shirt. That store couldn't keep the shirts in stock after that appearance. A fluke? maybe. Possible for it to happen again? definitely. 

After reading this discussion though, I will think twice if I get approached again for this type of deal. But for now, the shirts are printed, packaged, and ready to be shipped to L.A. Monday. I'm sure it won't be the last 8 shirts I write off. Maybe these guys will hit, and my shirts will get a bit of good press for my site.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Here's to you! Good Luck!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

kentphoto said:


> I don't see it as a really big deal. I thought I'd give it a shot, and see if they send me some photos of them wearing the shirts. (Like they said). They have 4 band members. I gave them 8 shirts. No biggie.


Yeah, worth a short. Especially when you don't have a lot riding on it and aren't too worried about getting the promo shots back, etc. (i.e. it's not a potential source of stress).



kentphoto said:


> I am giving them the benefit of the doubt, AND I like their music.


Maybe it's just me, but I do consider that relevant. If it were me it means I'd be a lot less likely to resent the outcome if *nothing* came of it.



kentphoto said:


> Avril Lavigne was on some award show wearing a "Napanee, Ontario Home Hardware" shirt. That store couldn't keep the shirts in stock after that appearance. A fluke? maybe. Possible for it to happen again? definitely.


Absolutely. 

Like I said earlier, it's a gamble. It's relatively longshot odds, for a relatively good payout. I think whether or not it's worth taking depends a lot on whether or not you like taking those kind of gambles (nothing wrong with either feeling on that).



kentphoto said:


> I'm sure it won't be the last 8 shirts I write off. Maybe these guys will hit, and my shirts will get a bit of good press for my site.


It really depends what they do with them. For example if they get a professional photographer to photograph them for some promo shots, and some of the members are wearing one of your shirts on the shoot, and they'll allow you to put that photo on your website (it's a lot of "ifs", but none of them are that unrealistic), whether they succeed or not you have a good looking promo photo for the website. If that photo makes it's way to a street press mag, that may have a small payoff, etc.


----------



## jimiyo (Jul 23, 2006)

heres an idea.

are they on myspace? if they are a band they should be cause you know... myspace is the bees knees for music right? or do they have a website? 

i was approached with gimme free tees deal too... although its still in the works but ive decided that i would hook em up with shirts, 

if they posted a link to my website
posted a couple myspace bulletins regarding my shirts/business
also provided me with good PR images with them with the shirts on.

provided i find my target market this might be a decent general tactic... i can offer 'free' shirts to not just bands, but normal people on myspace, for the exchange of them posting a bulletin or two. ill have to find out how effective bulletins are though. sometimes they dont get seen unless they are repeated several times. getting other people to spam for you... that would be cool no?


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Right now I'm a privately held corporation.


Does your stock actually trade now?


Comin'OutSwingin said:


> He passed by my desk one day at work (I work in the medical insurance industry), and liked the shirts that I had on my desk, and wanted to know if he could wear it on stage.


Now I am really curious to see your polos.


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> farennikov, any thoughts ?


Lucy I always have thoughts. I think therefore I am. But I don't always have a plan, and even less often, money to execute my plan.

But yes how can I not agree. Now that I live 30 min from Hollywood, I have to take advantage of this opportunity. There's a lot of bands and celebs around. I might just start mailing them out for free, or giving them out on occasion. A friend of mine knows a couple big names in Hollywood's music and fashion industry. For me right now all of it is a matter of when I can actually afford to do this. I'm starting it very low profile, Lucy.


----------



## PvN Captain (Sep 5, 2006)

kentphoto said:


> Anyone else do this type of promotion?


About once a month I get an email from someone hosting a themed event where their theme matches the theme of my designs. They write to request freebies to give out as prizes. I help where I can.


----------



## peacegod (Jun 29, 2006)

i wonder what a artist that be simi well know charge to wear your gear . I was thinking of approaching Common(hip hop artist) managment and see what they say , if i can get a hold of him directly i would prefer that ... ofcourse he is big enough now that he is modeling gaps shirts .... i think i gotta look at more local ..


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Yeah, you're probably better off finding a band of your own than just sending some shirts to people that email you.
> 
> I mentioned in a thread before about a comedian that I have a deal with that performs at comedy clubs and will be on BET around the first of the year.
> 
> ...


Greg,

Do you happen to have a copy of a contract you can share?


----------



## Shaliza (Jun 12, 2007)

A good friend of mine is signed to a major label & her album drops soon. I'm helping to promote her, so as a favor, she's going to wear some shirts & send photos for the site. I guess this is different though because there's no sponsoring. It's basically favors being done.

I'm also trying to see if I can get some to Adrian Grenier to wear on "Entourage". It's just a matter of what he thinks of the shirts at this point.


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

I would say unless you personally know these people your better off telling them they can buy some clothing. If they really like your gear as much as they say they do then they won't hesitate to buy from you first. Also what good is a contract if you can't enforce it? You obviously can't be everywhere they are all the time. So how are you gonna know if they wore your gear as they said they would?


----------

